# New motor



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Alright guys. Been a while.

Picked up this a week ago. 1.4 SRi Twinport.

The photos are from different times but you get the idea.

So far I've washed it several times, clayed it and today I polished it with Poorboys Black Hole and gave it two layers of AMSeal. Tyres and trim with Meguiars' Endurance.

It's getting a new bonnet due to someone throwing a brick off it and the front bumper is getting resprayed. I've got bigger injectors to fit once I source a suitable fuel pump, then possibly a remap depending on how it runs after. Currently its been lowered 40mm, had the wheels sprayed, custom exhaust and an average cone filter.

Chuffed to bits with it.

The day after I picked it up. Out enjoying it, no time to clean!



















Foamed



















On the way home from work










And pictures from today (excuse the thumb)




























Thanks for looking
Alan


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

bang tidy :thumb:


----------



## _Jaf (May 8, 2012)

insane reflections


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

looking good wee Aldo...



:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

cheers gades.

got my dads Mazda v6 thing to take the fade out of next.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2012)

Very impressive glossy finish there. Nice colour too 

Sent from my GT-I9000


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Al, i take it this is a project of sorts? let me know if you want it moved into the projects section


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Nope not this motor. 

Will make a project one for the Mazda when I eventually start.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

no worries :thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Really brought the colour up well, it looks a completely different shade to when you first got it!!

Happy new car


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Looks spot on Alan- drive safely!!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Just cause it's loud and low doesn't mean I don't go slow...


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

alan_mcc said:


> Just cause it's loud and low doesn't mean I don't go slow...


It was the uprated fuel pump and injectors which gave it away! :lol:

"Go slow Bro" :thumb:


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Used to have one of these! Great little cars really miss that car.

Nice last shots


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

amiller said:


> It was the uprated fuel pump and injectors which gave it away! :lol:
> 
> "Go slow Bro" :thumb:


:lol:

I won't be getting rid of this car, so I'm doing it properly..

:thumb:


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Cracking reflection, nice work.


----------



## Prgreer (Jul 10, 2012)

Looks great,well done. Paul


----------



## Pugboi (Aug 17, 2012)

Nice motor !! I have a bit of a soft spot for the Sri corsa c as think its a very underrated car :thumb:


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

great reflections bud


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Great work, liking the reflections.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Cheers guys. 

Doesn't look like that anymore thanks to my 60 mile round trip a day on country roads.


----------



## Toyota-Ant (Sep 9, 2012)

Nice job! Very clean in those shots, smart looking wee car too!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That's looking very nice Alan, cars got a great shine to the paintwork, plus the wheels suit the car perfectly, congratulations on the new car, it's a stunner :thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

shiny shiny!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks spot on but do not chav it up! Lol will ruin a great looking car


----------



## ericgtisuffolk (Apr 26, 2007)

great car,I have a silver more door version of the SRi and want to paint the wheels the same colour as what you have,let me know what diffs a remap does.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Aye I'll be sure to post it up  

Thanks for the comments


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Nice one Alan, used to have a Corsa C myself, loved the wee thing lol


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

disappointed lads... 27 replies and NO TAGS!! 

come on... we can't let a thread by wee al go un-vandalised!! :lol:



(glad your finally happy with your new car mate, much better than the last two efforts )


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Always liked Ultra Blue when I had a Corsa, but I do giggle a little at your plans...
Before you go anywhere near the injectors, you need to look at cams, full exhaust, inlet manifold, induction kit, then a remap. I don't think I'd heard of any low CC N/A Corsas having upgraded fuel pumps and bigger injectors and getting worthwhile gains.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I've got a full system and induction kit already turkleton. Don't wanna cam it either tbh, the only reason I want to do the injectors is because I got them with the car and you need a bigger fuel pump for them.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Also a guy at work is in the process of making me 10mm spacers.


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

A job well done .


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Looks great Al.

Definitely fit a Irmy Grill.

What's the colour coding on the skirts and arches like? Is all the texture removed?


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Looks great Al :thumb: Is that last pic down the salmon bothy?


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Matt. said:


> Looks great Al.
> 
> Definitely fit a Irmy Grill.
> 
> What's the colour coding on the skirts and arches like? Is all the texture removed?


They're expensive 

It looks orange peely but you can't feel the texture.



cotter said:


> Looks great Al :thumb: Is that last pic down the salmon bothy?


Cheers chum. Aye Tis!


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

I picked a Irmy Grill and a Irmy Splitter up from LMF for £300 back in 2007 when I had mine. Never got round to fitting either though! 

Is it lowered?


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Lowered 40mm chum. Great feel round the corners.


----------



## sczscoob (Nov 15, 2006)

Looks good Alan


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Al loving the new motor cracking reflections

how are you doing?


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

good job...


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Wonderful job!:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

97.5bhp on the rollers yesterday :thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

nice little corsa you got there fella and its cleaned up a treat


----------



## ericgtisuffolk (Apr 26, 2007)

Thats okay,how much did the remap cost you and who does it?


alan_mcc said:


> 97.5bhp on the rollers yesterday :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I haven't had it mapped yet - just rolling roaded. Ricky Gauld will be remapping it.


----------

